# headless costume:guillotine



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

anyone have a quick and easy way to make this costume...i have looked all over the web and this forum and i am at a dead end. I will be having a live actor ready to be executed and i need to make a headless costume for him. please let me know ASAP as i am really scrambling this year. THANKS
GOAL = > 500 people this year!!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

just a super large shirt pulled over the head, and a cloak...??


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*this may be confusing*










ok so you get something like football shoulder pads, and attach some framing and build it up like a chest just above the actors head.
then cover the face area with cloth he can see through and cover with the costume and viola.

headless....

i hope that helped.....


----------

